# Sorry this may go on and go a little off topic.



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

As the title says. I just really need to vent right now. Ibs is really starting to get me down, that and other things anyway. I just wake up every day and know that even if in all other aspects things are ok, ibs will be there to make sure my day isn't perfect. I hear my alarm go off in the morning and know that yet again i have to face the world and have to do that every day for the rest of my life. It's getting so tricky and that's just my ibs. My family are upsetting me aswell, my brother would get away with murder because he has adhd and my mum and dad always blame me for things. My brother regularly breaks litteraly hundreds of pounds of my stuff and he won't even get a stern word where as if i accidently break one of his crayons i find myself forking out for a whole new set that he's going to break anyway.I don't know who to go to because My friends are being difficult aswell. My best friend is chumming up to this girl that betrayed me a while ago and seems to be blanking me. I've lost trust in people because in just this year i've been betrayed by 3 different people and i don't know what for. Recently i've never felt fully happy for a whole day and my school work is at an all time low. I remember before i had ibs i used to work hard and was in classes for over achievance, now i see myself going down classes and being told on most reports that i can do better. I'm finding it harder and harder to wake up every day and face the world. I try to keep a happy face on but most of the time i just want to go some where and cry. People are always saying how happy i am and it astounds me that i can get through the day without people noticing anything, the only person that's asked if there's anything wrong is my maths teacher and that was only because i got less than 50% in my last test.I'm sorry this probably didn't make much sense but this is the only place where i can be open about all my problems.If any of you have any advice please say, though i've thought hard and can't think of any positive way to get rid of all of my problems even for just a little while.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Sazzy;This makes lots of sense to me because my daughter, who is 16 now, at age 12,13 when through the most difficult time of her life. Long story short, she is bi-polar, and is doing fine now, but definitely has ups and downs, and friends still let her down sometimes and she lets them down sometimes, and I think that is the way it will go through school. That part is called.... you know the word....DRAMA!!!! UGH!! It's unavoidable, you just have to try to keep it at a minimum on your part for your own peac of mind and to keep your stress level down.I have a suggestion. Maybe you could tell your mom you want to find a counselor. One you can go and talk to and that person is there just for you. I know it has helped my daughter and I alot and maybe it would help your mom and your relationship with her. It's hard to deal with an adhd child and they may be able to help her with that also. But, ultimately, this would be your counselor. Ours was our saving grace.Trust me, Sazzy, those things that seem so important right now with your friends, etc. will seem so unimportant down the line. I promise! You'll see! Your grades are probably dropping because you sound like you've got a little depression going on there, huh? Going to your GP is a great idea, and you can ask her possibly about an antidepressant, if this was approved by your mother first, of course. That would also help with your ibs. And then, see if they can refer you to a counselor. Talk this over with your mom, when your brother is not around, even if you have to set up a date with her to go for a ride in the car, so there will be no distractions. And, Sazzy, there is nothing worth cutting over. Please don't fall back on that, ok? Ya, I remember







There are certain people on here that stick in my heart, and you were one of them. If you ever need me for anything just let me know. You can pm me if you like, also. Take care of yourself and let me know how you are doing if you want to, that is!


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaSorry it took me a long time to reply.I spoke to my mum about councelling and she sort of looked at me funny and said that we didn't need it, I did try and do it when she was driving me home from my friend's house which is about a half hour journey but she didn't seem to eager to talk to me. Actually since the one incident at the start of the year, cutting hasn't even crossed my mind and I haven't had any more trouble with it.Thanks for the advice though, i really do appreciate it.


----------

